# So, what do you think? :D



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 17, 2016)

*S*o, I thought I could share with you one of my songs, well this is actually the first one xD 
*T*his is a _Future Bass or Pop song_, however you wanna call it lol. *H*ope you really enjoy it, if you want to help me, which I would really *REALLY* appreciate it, just share the song or give it a fav/like/upvote or give your opinion in a comment! *T*he song is also in FA account. :3

*L*ots of love to y'all! ^-^


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D288516126


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 18, 2016)

Somehow it won't let me click it!! Reeeeee!! X3 Can you show me another link to this song?


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 19, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Adore Treasures by Kemo by Kemo_the_kitty 

Here you go :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey, that's a good effort!
Might I suggest a few improvements: The synth you use seem to lack bass frequencies. Stuff can sound pretty tinny when you don't have anything to occupy the lower range. Bass boosting your bass line might help with that.
Consider compressing the drum kit: the drums on this one are a little quiet and can do with some boosting.
Also try panning certain instruments. what that can do is not only give your track more depth but it can also free some space in the mid-high ranges and not make it sound so crowded.
I like the feel of this one, though. Felt like maybe it could do a little more and develop a few more melodies, but that's just my opinion.
It's pretty cool. You also look new here. Hope to see ya around ^_^


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hey, that's a good effort!
> Might I suggest a few improvements: The synth you use seem to lack bass frequencies. Stuff can sound pretty tinny when you don't have anything to occupy the lower range. Bass boosting your bass line might help with that.
> Consider compressing the drum kit: the drums on this one are a little quiet and can do with some boosting.
> Also try panning certain instruments. what that can do is not only give your track more depth but it can also free some space in the mid-high ranges and not make it sound so crowded.
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH <3 I did know of the lack of low freq, long story short, this song had a lot of versions but at the end I choose this one cuz it is more comfortable and stuff, this is version is like 6 months old x.x 
Also, really? xD the drums are quiet? I thought they're were louder :O but thanks for that tip tho'. That panning trick, I've never thought about it :O but the track is in Mono, so :c. It really makes me happy that liked the song. Yus, I'm new here and in FA as well


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 19, 2016)

kemo_the_kitty said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH <3 I did know of the lack of low freq, long story short, this song had a lot of versions but at the end I choose this one cuz it is more comfortable and stuff, this is version is like 6 months old x.x
> Also, really? xD the drums are quiet? I thought they're were louder :O but thanks for that tip tho'. That panning trick, I've never thought about it :O but the track is in Mono, so :c. It really makes me happy that liked the song. Yus, I'm new here and in FA as well


You see, you gotta compress the drums, so that they stay at a consistent level. You can manage their sound better that way.
Also, a bit of EQ wouldn't go amiss: you can make certain tones punch out more and make the sound less muddy if you boost the sub and high ranges, although don't go too overboard, a little tweak can make a good bit of difference.
I'm always happy to give out feedback! Hope you found all this helpful


----------



## banterman (Oct 19, 2016)

Sounds quite "trebley" (i.e. harsh, the top end is substantially more prominent than the other range of frequencies, particularly the low end!). Definitely need some EQ work in a lot of places, particularly the vocal chop melody synth - I think that's what it sounds like lol. The high frequencies definitely need to be pushed down a bit, it also sounds like you have unnecessary frequencies > 18 khz. Get rid of them, you don't need them and they're taking up unnecessary headroom.

Drums are losing breathing room because of how overly harsh your synth timbres (and some effects) are and in need of compression! There is a lack of consistency in volume and "punchiness" of the drums across the track. Push the synths higher freqs a bit down, and your snares a little bit up or keep the same. Not too much, just a tiny bit. You might need to brush up on bass and sub too, as they are way too subtle in the mix. It's not that noticeable. EQing, knowing how to layer them will help, so I'd suggest tutorials on that.

Finally, I think the song is a bit too repetitive and long. You can shave it down to 4-5 minutes, I don't think there's nearly enough variation to warrant 7+ minutes.

Hey, if I came across as rude, just know I'm only trying to help. Hope to see you improve


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 20, 2016)

kemo_the_kitty said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Adore Treasures by Kemo by Kemo_the_kitty
> 
> Here you go :3


Thanks, Kemo. Great track! :3 Make some more! It's awesome. ^w^ I make music, too, but the quality is pretty dumb. I hope to make another song soon myself. :3


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 21, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> You see, you gotta compress the drums, so that they stay at a consistent level. You can manage their sound better that way.
> Also, a bit of EQ wouldn't go amiss: you can make certain tones punch out more and make the sound less muddy if you boost the sub and high ranges, although don't go too overboard, a little tweak can make a good bit of difference.
> I'm always happy to give out feedback! Hope you found all this helpful


I mostly high pass the synths at above of 450 Hz and low pass the basses at below of 150 Hz. I EQ the drums too, especially the kick, low pass-ing it for taking out the bass. For me pitching the kick is makes the sound weird, so x.x


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 21, 2016)

banterman said:


> Sounds quite "trebley" (i.e. harsh, the top end is substantially more prominent than the other range of frequencies, particularly the low end!). Definitely need some EQ work in a lot of places, particularly the vocal chop melody synth - I think that's what it sounds like lol. The high frequencies definitely need to be pushed down a bit, it also sounds like you have unnecessary frequencies > 18 khz. Get rid of them, you don't need them and they're taking up unnecessary headroom.
> 
> Drums are losing breathing room because of how overly harsh your synth timbres (and some effects) are and in need of compression! There is a lack of consistency in volume and "punchiness" of the drums across the track. Push the synths higher freqs a bit down, and your snares a little bit up or keep the same. Not too much, just a tiny bit. You might need to brush up on bass and sub too, as they are way too subtle in the mix. It's not that noticeable. EQing, knowing how to layer them will help, so I'd suggest tutorials on that.
> 
> ...


The idea was to make a lil bit more treble but as it seems it was a mistake lol, it just hard to mix and master all the stuff with a room that it's not treated, but I got 2 Genius's monitors and mac so I got that going for me x.x I tried to make the low freqs to "raise" (?) but with all my tries, it didn't go as I expected buuuuuuuut never thought of decreasing the highs and raising the lows which I think it could do the work much better. Yeah, they're vocal chops with a lot of distortion and chops (?) lol. From the "> 18 KHz" it is kinda hard for me to understand, sorry :'(. I thought that with sidechain-ing the synths and all that stuff with the kick and snare it would do kinda the job. I tried to play with the volume of the drums to make them raise and stuff, tbh that was a big hell of project, almost 60 tracks in ableton x.x. By brushing up yo mean by cleaning or something like that? xD Tbh honest, I've never learned how to mix, I just do it with "conscience" and hearing what's wrong for me :/. If you know tutorials of that, I mean, specific ones that you could say they're good would be helpful, not that I'm lazy... well, it could be. Idk it is right for me, I mean, it was meant to be like that, like everything to have a specific time like 8 bars more. But for the end then I admit that was longer.

Don't worry, it's ok, like, more than ok tbh! xD I really love and appreciate people who can give me their opinions on my work, because that definitely would make me progress, so I really appreciate that you did so! Thanks a lot!


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 21, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Thanks, Kemo. Great track! :3 Make some more! It's awesome. ^w^ I make music, too, but the quality is pretty dumb. I hope to make another song soon myself. :3


I have TONS of projects, most of them are unfinished. I had to stop producing, well, not like stopping completely just working for 20 mins on something and that's it. I'm studying music (learning with a bass) at a "Academy" which I got a new Professor and he's teaching me more cool stuff and making the theory more easy. Also I started school x.x So, I don't so much time for finishing or producing projects :'(


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 22, 2016)

kemo_the_kitty said:


> I have TONS of projects, most of them are unfinished. I had to stop producing, well, not like stopping completely just working for 20 mins on something and that's it. I'm studying music (learning with a bass) at a "Academy" which I got a new Professor and he's teaching me more cool stuff and making the theory more easy. Also I started school x.x So, I don't so much time for finishing or producing projects :'(


I see. I would like to see some more of your stuff.


----------

